# McOnie progress



## imation (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all
Progress on the McOnie is slow but sure.
Photo 1 The fabricated crosshead in a jig for silver soldering.
Photo 2 Crosshead in place after a cleanup and polish, crank finished.
Photo 3 View of the crank.
Photo 4 Close up of the crosshead, guide bars and die block.
         Regards Mike.


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jan 22, 2012)

Excelent work my friend!!! It looks fantastic!


Regards,

  Will


----------



## dsquire (Jan 22, 2012)

Mike

Excellent work. Every bit of progress counts. One of these days you will find that last piece then you will have to think of your next project. I enjoy watching this come together. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## smfr (Jan 22, 2012)

This is looking really good! I love the look of this engine; can't wait to see more progress. :big:

Simon


----------



## imation (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind coments, I am happy with the 
progress, I only received the castings from the UK in late Nov?
I hope to be running it on air in the near future.
               Cheers
                Mike.


----------



## kvom (Jan 23, 2012)

I saw 2-3 of these engines at Cabin Fever, and really like the look. I'd like to try one of these when my other projects allow.

Yours is looking good.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 23, 2012)

Mike, this is really coming along nicely and you have done a masterful job on the machining too. Looking forward to more on this one.

Bill


----------

